# Grizzly GO555 14 in Bandsaw....any reviews or personal opinions?



## bmketchum (Oct 6, 2013)

I have been looking for a band saw capable of resawing, but within my budget, and came across this grizzly model locally for $250. It is in excellent condition and also has a riser block kit. Has anyone used this particular model and have any insight/experience on its performance? I would greatly appreciate any info.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't know anything about the saw, but $250 is a fair price IMO if nothing is wrong with it. Just know what you are buying. A bandsaw that can resaw but on a somewhat limited scale. *Here's a thread* you might find helpful. 

Hopefully we have some members here too that have the saw and can let you know what they think.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Oct 6, 2013)

I would snatch it up in a hurry for that price, I was forced to buy a Brand new Rikon 14" as no one had anything used nearby.

Bill


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 6, 2013)

$250.00 with the riser? Around here you better be in your truck on your way to get it or it will be gone! The saw looks good and if your on a budget it will work well for you. A little tweaking and good blades and it's a pretty good saw, occasional resawing is not a problem, hundreds of board feet and you'll need a bigger saw. But you did say "on a budget" I rough turn green bowl blanks primarily with my delta 14" and it serves me well, the griz is basically the same with a bigger motor. If money is tight I would snatch it up!


----------



## bmketchum (Oct 6, 2013)

Ill be on my way shortly to pick it up. I feel that it is quite a deal, specially for a boot like me, still learning as I go. Thanks for the advice gents, I appreciate it


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Oct 6, 2013)

I have that saw and been pretty satisfied with it. Mine is about 6 years old. I have had to replace the bearings on the blade guides and somehow I got the blade tension nut cross threaded and had to replace it and the screw. They were a cheap replacement but getting it out took a lot of work.

$250 with a riser kit is a good price.


----------

